

Pure CSS Isometric Bar Chart - rbxbx
http://shaneriley.tumblr.com/post/3086687500/pure-css-isometric-bar-chart

======
supaspoida
This is very slick. I changed 'article li .bar:hover p' to 'article li:hover
p' so that hovering over the months would show the percentage as well.

